# Drivers License



## Balaji78 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi, 

I have got a Botswana drivers license which is expiring this month & my Botswana visa has expired so cannot goto Botswana for license renewal, I am currently in Johannesburg, to obtain SA drivers license can they consider my Botswana license? Or does it have to be a new license application?

Kindly advice. Thanks.

Regards,
Balaji


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Convert foreign driving licence


I am sure someone asked a similar question a while ago, search through the threads.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...-living-south-africa/118412-car-botswana.html


----------

